# Re-introducing Spiny Mice adults...



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello there!

I'm new to the forum. I signed up mainly as I'm having trouble finding any information on Spiny Mice and there seems to be a few Spiny Mice keepers on here. 

I have a pair of female Spiny Mice - sisters - Panya and Teasel. They lived together happily in a large narrow-barred cage (3ft x2.5ft) but then one of them (Teasel) worked out how to get out (there is apparently a design fault on the cage resulting in one area where the bar spacing is slightly wider than it should be - it was very hard to find it!). 

Well for a while I almost gave up hope in finding her but then we did find her and I managed to catch her - she'd been out of the cage about 48 hours. Anyway; unfortunately since she'd been away the female in the cage - Panya - (who'd never escaped) started attacking her causing some minor cuts to Teasel's tail and ears. 

So I separated them of course - Teasel is now living in a Hamster Heaven cage until I can afford a better set-up for her. The Hamster Heaven isn't a permanent cage for her as I know it's not big enough.

I think I may have made a mistake deciding on a cage and realise I would have probably been far better off with a tank - for escape reasons and also because I wonder they'd feel more secure in a tank. 

Anyway; I am now saving up for a nice sized tank-style-set-up and I wondered if it would be worth attempting to re-introduce them in a neutral place and then try them in the brand new set-up together (pending a successful intro' of course.) They seem ok but it seems a shame for them to be alone.


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

not long agoI had a male escape (literally leapt out!) I prepped a tank and fully cleaned and replaced all bedding and replaced toys with loo roll tubes to get rid of any scent from either boy. I put a mesh to split the cage, so they could see and smell each other but not touch. After two weeks of this set up I removed the mesh. There was a little bit of chasing then they settled... but I know it can be difficult to rebond them, especially when grown up


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

I've introduced many spiny mice so far (including unrelated males). Here is what works for me

Neutral ground I found is a must, you want none of there scent.
A good size tank
Plenty of hiding places, I chuck in a load of toilet roll tubes as they will break the line of sight if a chase breaks out.
I normally put them all in a little tub befor putting in the new tank (while I set up the new tank as I'd be using a tank that had something else in)
Sometimes chuck in some crickets to distract them.

With introducing females to other females I've never had anything more than a few nips and by the next day or two all is well. Males to other males on the other had I've had to takes one's out for it going too far but They heal realy well (once had an old doe kicked out by her daughters, they took the skin off across her shoulders yet a few months later she was as good as new). 
There has allways been injuries when introducing them ive found, the key is knowing how much to allow. Little bites I allow, they will nip each other when sorting out who's who normally biting tail, solders and ears but as they heal so well I allow the nips if it means they will sort out there places and settle down happily after. Larger bites/wounds I'll remove the injured one of if it's a group and its just the one doing the biting I have befor taken out the one doing it and leave the injured one to settle in the group.

The mesh in the middle idea is a good one, not tryed it myself.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you both! xx

It's so nice to get advice from other Spiny Mouse peeps! They are wonderful little critters - both are tame in that they will happily come up to us and take treats (meal worms are especially appreciated of course!) and they're not at all shy. 

If either of you have any set-up pics I would appreciate it! xx


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

oh and they do heal up really well, I had a baby take a bad cut to the head, this was her only a few days later (bottom in pic)










and grown up, nothing there...









dont have any recent pics, but my setup for a trio was like this over a year ago..









now its totally different and a bigger, taller tank and I left the plant for all of ten seconds, was hoping they wouldnt chew it! silly lol..


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww that baby pic is so cute! xx

Yes Teasel is nicely healed up now, thankfully. I'm looking forward to getting a better set-up and trying them in it. I'm thinking about getting a 4ft Vivarium for them...... I haven't decided yet. 

I am keeping an eye out for second-hand tanks etc too lol. Of course - all the best bargains are miles away!


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

The worst bite ive had at work was from a spiny mouse lol, I was moving a pair (was the original pair that came in years ago) and I had been getting them use to being held, they had nipped other people but not me. Well while moving the female went to jump out of my hands so I cupped them around her, BIG MISTAKE! she kept her top teeth in and cept chewing with the bottom teeth. Took a few seconds to get her off while trying not to sware as I was assisting a class. Got her off and closed the door and a student asked if I was ok, I said yes I was fine as it didn't hurt that much I didn't think it had broken the skin until another student pointed out that there was blood over the glass doors and dripping from my hand. I hadn't checked my hand as I was looking at her to make sure she was ok after I had to prize her mouth open. It bled for ages. I never liked Mrs Spiny after that lol Mr spiny on the other hand I still like him.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> The worst bite ive had at work was from a spiny mouse lol, I was moving a pair (was the original pair that came in years ago) and I had been getting them use to being held, they had nipped other people but not me. Well while moving the female went to jump out of my hands so I cupped them around her, BIG MISTAKE! she kept her top teeth in and cept chewing with the bottom teeth. Took a few seconds to get her off while trying not to sware as I was assisting a class. Got her off and closed the door and a student asked if I was ok, I said yes I was fine as it didn't hurt that much I didn't think it had broken the skin until another student pointed out that there was blood over the glass doors and dripping from my hand. I hadn't checked my hand as I was looking at her to make sure she was ok after I had to prize her mouth open. It bled for ages. I never liked Mrs Spiny after that lol Mr spiny on the other hand I still like him.


Ouch! :gasp:

Yes the two Spiny's I had a few years ago were nippy if you tried to handle them (which was occasionally necessary!). They were from a big rescue - someone had let them breed and breed unfortunately - tons of us from various forums had some. I missed having them - Oscar died quite young but Ned lived to a good age and was a lovely little character - which was why I jumped at the chance of this pair when they became available locally.

The worst bite I ever had was from a degu - she was poorly, bless her but eek it hurt! I still have the scar! xx

Husband has kindly offered to help me out getting a vivarium so hopefully it won't be long before I can try them in one. I shall definitely update the thread - shall try and get some pics of my two on here as well.

I really appreciate the advice - I've been Googling' away but the information out there on Spiny's is very basic. xx


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

Woohoo! :2thumb:

I've just ordered a  (( Nice big vivarium for them ))  - I am going to do a nice natural set-up in here then attempt intro's.

If intro's don't work out I'll have to order another viv'. One of the reasons I've gone for a viv' is that they can be stacked lol. If intro's *do* go well I plan to save up for a second viv' anyway for my dwarf hamster. The viv' will be in our front room too so we'll be able to keep a close eye on them! Really excited, I must admit!


----------



## lupi lou (Mar 24, 2013)

I know it's not spiny mice, but have a look at the spilt cage method for bonding gerbils. Again not mice, but I did bond two gerbils using this method.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

lupi lou said:


> I know it's not spiny mice, but have a look at the spilt cage method for bonding gerbils. Again not mice, but I did bond two gerbils using this method.


Thank you - I've looked at this method before though thankfully never had to use it for the gerbil pairs I've had. (Pays to be prepared though of course!)

I'll certainly have room to do that if all goes wrong with a straight-forward intro' on neutral ground.

I do wonder if the cage was a big mistake and contributed to their nervousness tbh. We live and learn I guess - I got it for all the right reasons - but I don't think Spiny's are well suited to barred cages.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

Well there's good news and bad news! 

The good news is that the vivarium is up and running and I'm really pleased with it. The bad news is that intro's just didn't work out. 

Panya is determined to boss Teasel about and after seeing Panya nip her tail causing a slight cut I decided to separate them. More than that - even when Panya was asleep - Teasel was huddled up in a corner of the viv' looking very depressed. A social species they might be but these two seem happier alone and I don't want to force the issue. 

So for now Teasel is back in her Hamster Heaven and Panya is happy in the new vivarium! I will take some pics of the viv' as soon as I can although it's obviously a 'work in progress' and I want to add to it when I can afford to do so. 

The vivarium is really well made and was very easy to put together - I did it pretty much by myself lol. I love that it looks so nice in our living room too! Husband's train models (made out of coal) are now proudly on display on top of it!

I got some of the red LED lights from White Python and wow they are brilliant!! 

As soon as I can I will be buying a second vivarium for Teasel. We have plenty of space for another viv' anyway. xx


----------

